# TOPS Knives? What's the deal?



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

I had an opportunity to snag a couple of these for a steal brand new. I've seen some reviews that put them in the same category as Esee knives. I ordered sight unseen, without getting my hands on one in person. Hoping I didn't make a mistake, but the price was right. Thoughts?






Cochise Knife - TOPS Knives Tactical OPS USA


The Cochise is a fantastic camp, hunt, and EDC, and tool.




www.topsknivesusa.com










Overlander Knife - TOPS Knives Tactical OPS USA


In tribute to the great American pioneers when every-day living conditions were the kind we consider in modern times to be a survival situation.




www.topsknivesusa.com


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

As far as I know they are first rate. Let us all know how things work out with yours. I hope you don’t end up with counterfeit stuff, there is so much of that now.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> As far as I know they are first rate. Let us all know how things work out with yours. I hope you don’t end up with counterfeit stuff, there is so much of that now.


I hope it’s not counterfeit, as I purchased from their site. . But who knows, maybe it was a fake online storefront?
He he.

I will report back when I get the knives and give a review


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

TOPS knives was started by two guys to make high quality knives for troops going down range. Knives that would hold up to conditions in combat zones, knives you could bet your life on.
As word spread about TOPS knives from soldiers and Marines who had used them, they began to offer more variety.

Since I'm an Official Card Carrying Poor Boy, I find it difficult to spend $150, $200, or more, on a knife.
I do have one TOPS, their model MIL-SPIE 3.5T, which is a 3.5" folder with liner locking tanto blade, which our very own Tourist polished to a razor sharp edge. You can shave with this knife.

Bottom line - TOPS are American made for American fighters, high quality, and RPD highly recommends them.
And you can take that to the bank.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Bottom line - TOPS are American made for American fighters, high quality, and RPD highly recommends them.
> And you can take that to the bank.


that’s great info. Thank you, sir.

I am a knife guy... well, I like knives. I had an opportunity to order TOPS knives and get a deal, and after a quick youtube check to see that these were being compared to Esee knives, I decided to take the plunge. Good to know I’m getting some solid workhorses.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Trihonda said:


> that’s great info. Thank you, sir.
> 
> I am a knife guy... well, I like knives. I had an opportunity to order TOPS knives and get a deal, and after a quick youtube check to see that these were being compared to Esee knives, I decided to take the plunge. Good to know I’m getting some solid workhorses.


Esee blades are fantastic.
But, at their price I'll never own one.
My favorites are two Ka-Bar USMC Fighting Knives, one just 20 years old, the other a WWII example complete with USN Mk II marked scabbard which appears to date to 1943.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Esee blades are fantastic.
> But, at their price I'll never own one.
> My favorites are two Ka-Bar USMC Fighting Knives, one just 20 years old, the other a WWII example complete with USN Mk II marked scabbard which appears to date to 1943.


Ka-Bar are great IMHO (in my limited experience with them). 

I had an opportunity to get an Esee-5 a while back. I think I overpaid, AND I really didn't care for it's bulk and heft. If makes a great camp axe/blade, but the thing is a huge hunk of metal and heavy. I would NOT want to carry it around, and I'm the guy who often pocket carries an enormous Medford Praetorian folder. I have been told the Esee 4 and 3 are great much lighter weight bushcraft and survival knives. So I'm excited that this TOPS selection seems to be comparable to those.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

What's with majority of KaBars knives being out of stock, am I not looking in the right spot for them?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Weldman said:


> What's with majority of KaBars knives being out of stock, am I not looking in the right spot for them?


I’m a continual customer of Smoky Mountain and Kennesaw Cutlery.
www.smkw.com 
Did you try Ka-Bar itself?
Beware, there are a lot of cheap Chinese knockoffs out there.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I’m a continual customer of Smoky Mountain and Kennesaw Cutlery.
> www.smkw.com
> Did you try Ka-Bar itself?
> Beware, there are a lot of cheap Chinese knockoffs out there.


Yes that is where I went looking first to see what they had since the company has the most if not all the varieties there is unless a 3rd party box store might have only what they think will sell.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, all of this is nice and quite useful. Then again, I get a little fidgety wondering if that 25 year old dinner buried in my underground bunker lives up to its foil bound directions. I used to hang on every word uttered by Mel Tappan. Sadly, he passed away. This left me with the honest understanding that even the learned live in the same expanses--and fight the same disruptions.

Some days I don't want to polish a knife. The I say to myself, "_Myself, what if the country exploded while I' was taking another nap_!"

So far I haven't been overrun by the angry, foreign rabble who waited to the last minute to seek supplies. Sure, I've beat the odds over 20 years. But what do we do for the next 20 years?


----------



## Josh_Baileys1 (11 mo ago)

I personally really love TOPS Knives, bought a few from Preppers Shop UK a few months back and they are really good quality and I honestly can't fault them! I will leave the link below to the ones I bought if anyone else wants to get them out, I'm sure you won't regret it. 








404 Not Found - Preppers Shop UK, Bushcraft, Survival, Crossbow & Camping Shop


Preppers Shop UK Survival & Military Prepping Shop. Leading camping & outdoors shop for premium tough products.




preppersshop.co.uk












404 Not Found - Preppers Shop UK, Bushcraft, Survival, Crossbow & Camping Shop


Preppers Shop UK Survival & Military Prepping Shop. Leading camping & outdoors shop for premium tough products.




preppersshop.co.uk


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

I only own one TOPS knife, the TOPS Mil Spie 3, full tang fixed blade. Has a great molded sheath with great retention, a thick blade, drop point tip, & G10 scales. I got this smaller size due to knife law restrictions in Queens, NY.

You can tell just by its' weight and how it feels how well made this knife is. Cuts like butter, chops, and splits logs, a all around great Smaller size survival knife.
Only down side ws its $150 price tag.


----------

